# Flavored honey recipe/ingredients?



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

You can search the forums on this site and find most of what you are asking. One thing to also check for is what your state regulations say about selling honey. In VA raw honey can be sold (less than 250 gallons per year) without being produced in an inspected kitchen or facility. Flavored honey must be produced in an inspected facility and the labeling requirements are different.


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

What is your recommended flavor for me?


----------

